# Truley a buck of a lifetime



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

It was an honor to work with such a beautiful animal!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

That is one of the better mounts I've ever seen. Well done!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

thats a great mount and the buck well amazing!


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Huge buck and great work


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Great work!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Awesome mount, awesome deer. Great detail


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Absolutely awesome buck , and equally awesome taxidermy work.


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Great work Matt, that is a stud


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautyfull job on a really nice buck, Congrats.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Didn't a member on here shoot it? 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## Anachro12 (Apr 22, 2013)

A truly spectacular mount of an awesome buck. Nice to see such quality work!


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I'm floored. Wow


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks again Matt for an amazing mount, and my best taxidermy experience. It fits in good in the basement!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome deer, great work


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. You are welcome Matt, thank you for choosing me to do the work for you. Talk to you soon and take care.


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow. Hats off to the taxidermist on this one...


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

As always nice looking mount Matt


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unreal...Your eye work is spot on. The time you take there really shows.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great looking mount


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

It is awesome.....seamless transition on the back of neck.....wonderful!

Lee

CAMX Wildman


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

:jaw:Can honestly say this one has me speechless! Wow!!:faint:

:77:


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

GOOD GOD !! that's a smasher ! The mount came out incredible, I really like that base a lot


----------



## xCALLMETOADx (Jul 31, 2013)

what eye's you use on this mount?


----------



## WV Hunter (Jul 28, 2002)

That is awesome work, and an incredible buck. What did it score? 

Wow, hats off to hunter and taxi.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow!!


----------



## DoubleLung22 (Jun 23, 2013)

That is one beautiful buck right there !!! wow !!!


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

WV Hunter said:


> That is awesome work, and an incredible buck. What did it score?
> 
> Wow, hats off to hunter and taxi.


201.5. 

Matt did a great job, everybody that comes over is blown away by the buck and the work, Matt proved he is one of the best to me, and will be getting more of my business in the future.


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Evidently the server transfer isnt showing the pic anymore... Can you repost the pic???


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Top notch buck and mount,congrats.:thumbs_up


----------



## 1Hunter (Mar 5, 2006)

A beauty he is, Spectacular!!!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

worth a double look and comment lol, so nice


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

What form is that?????
6900 from Mckenzie?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. No, it's an Eppley converted to a pedestal form.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow! Outstanding!


----------



## Muzzy 75 (Jul 4, 2008)

Another piece of artwork by Matt D! I can't wait to get mine back next year. Great work Matt.


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that is a absolute pig and i love the true lifelike eyes very awesome


----------

